# please help brute not running right..



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok i have an 08 brute force 750 with pc3 and hmf swamp xl and last weekend it ran perfect and this weekend it is bogging/cutting out when u get over 1/4 throttle... bike idles fine pulled plugs and they were looking lil grey/white and build up so changed them and did not change way bike runs the only thing i did from last week to this week ride was take the 30inch silver backs off and put 29.5 crush lox on.. and it cuts out when bike is in netrule so i dnt think its tires bogging motor down.. please if anyone could no where to start looking i will give beers for all


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

An '08 shouldn't have chokes it's an efi


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

my bad i didnt even notic that


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

being an 08 and seeing how ya ride, i have to say fuel pump is a possible culprit.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

try removing the pc3, and running your bike without the pc3. Make sure you have a good charge on your battery and no connections are damage.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

thanx for replys my battery is good and charged and if i cover the snorkle tube with my hand it runs better when i block air off.. also i notice on my dash board when it gets down to 2 bars some times it flashes that i am out of gas and if i turn bike off and on it goes back to 2 bars and some times it stays flashing with one bar....


phree what do u mean my riding style i run wot alot but how would that harm fuel pump?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im talkin about goin deep


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

could be your belt sensor tripped, cant remember how to reset it, maybe someone will chime in.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> being an 08 and seeing how ya ride, i have to say fuel pump is a possible culprit.


Fuel pump is something that definitely should be taken into consideration... I've had similar probs with my 08, do a flow test on your pump, its very easy. I've posted alot on here about flow tests as well as many others, just look for it in the "search" feature and you should find alot of info.




fstang24 said:


> try removing the pc3, and running your bike without the pc3. Make sure you have a good charge on your battery and no connections are damage.


 I also had these issues... definitely unhook the pc3 from the bike and try running it without it. I had one get wet on me in the past and man did it cause some trouble. And the battery as well....these fuel injected bikes MUST have a good battery in order to run right, just changed mine about 2 months ago...it wouldnt hold under a load anymore and the bike would die/would be hard to start and spit/sputter'd backfired.



crom a zone said:


> thanx for replys my battery is good and charged and if i cover the snorkle tube with my hand it runs better when i block air off.. also i notice on my dash board when it gets down to 2 bars some times it flashes that i am out of gas and if i turn bike off and on it goes back to 2 bars and some times it stays flashing with one bar....
> 
> phree what do u mean my riding style i run wot alot but how would that harm fuel pump?


 I experienced the fuel gauge problem before I changed out my wire harness.... I had ALOT of issues from my old harness though, and it was obvious why, there was alot of hacking done by the first owner and it finally came around and bit me. Changed out harness and all electrical probs are gone now. Not saying that you need a new harness, ...just sayin. It could be possible that the sending unit thats in the tank is having some issues or could be something totally different. 

Oh and phree is talking about the deep stuff you ride in.... if your tank isnt vented up to the handlebars like it should be then its possible that you got some trash in there and that would kill the pump in a heartbeat. 

If you have any questions about anything I mentioned feel free to PM me and I will help you out any which way I can. I cant tell ya how many times I took my brute apart to search for these probs but finally got em all worked out :bigok:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Fuel pump is something that definitely should be taken into consideration... I've had similar probs with my 08, do a flow test on your pump, its very easy. I've posted alot on here about flow tests as well as many others, just look for it in the "search" feature and you should find alot of info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^x2....AGREED. Chech ALL of what he said!!


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i will my bike is all vented up to the top so i will start with pc3 and see how bike runs with out it.. if i remove pc3 from bike does it hold my map or i need to reprogram it when putting on?


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok i did some playing around today i pulled plugs and cylinder 1 was rich(black plug) and cylinder 2 was leaner(greyish/white plug) so i put 2 new spark plugs in and rode down the street at first bike had full power.. turned around and went to come back and top end bike was cutting out like it had rev limiter or something on sputering and not going.. so i pull plugs and cylinder one was rich agian and cylinder 2 was rich but starting to lean out (plug was black but starting to turn grey...


now if its a fuel pump issue wouldnt both cylinders be the same or can it affect one cylinder or does it sound like an injector problem? i did not take pc3 off yet and try it with out since i got hmf swamp and snorkles dont think bike would run with out it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

crom a zone said:


> if i remove pc3 from bike does it hold my map or i need to reprogram it when putting on?


the map will remain


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Its the fuel pump . the reason the rear cyl. is leaning out is because the FI flows thru inj. 1 to inj. no 2 .


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

I would remove the pc3 and run it, your map is saved on the pc3 so dont worry about removing it.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i gonna do that my air filter was a lil dirty so i cleaned it off before i went to work today and now i am at work till the morning so tommmrow morning round 2 of playing with the atv.. i hope its not fuel pump cheapest i found is 500 bucks


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok update i took pc3 off and ran same way... i took fuel pump out and cleaned tank and screen on pump and runs same way

i did find if u start it and hit gas right way bike has fuel power and then if u hit gas agian it does same problem.. so i guesing my fuel pump?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You are correct .


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

is there anything else to check or is that it? really would hate to spend $510 on new pump and it dont fix problem


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I have fought the same problems in the past , disconnect the line from the injectors and pull back by tank to free up slack . Hold the hose over in a coke bottle , turn key on should pump out about 3.5-4 oz. of fuel , then plug the end of the fuel line and spin the motor over ,(cycling the pump ) then turn off key ,put line back in the bottle and look at the dif. in flow . If you drop flow Like i did i know its the pump .


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok i m gonna try that... my freind around block has his 08 aprt changing plastics trying to tell him to take his tank off so i can plug it in to my bike and see how it rides


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That would be the best route IMO . Good luck :bigok:


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

thanx i will be back at it tommmrow


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok so i been doing alot of research of reading and stuff and trying diffrent things well today i was running bike and i can here pump running (like winning noise almost very low) and when u rev it up and starts to fall on its face and sputter it is shooting a flame out the hmf snorkle.... now could it be i not getting spark or is it still fuel issue i thought only way u shot flame out rear is if u getting to much fuel?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

It will shoot flames because of a lean condition (ie. low fuel pressure) You re having the same problemsI fought on cory's quad ....fuel pump


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok sorry fr same ?s thank u for all the help looks like i gotta go buy a fuel pump now just wanted to check everything out before spent the cash thank u agian for all the help


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah I worked on this one for 2 weeks before I bought a pump LOL Really didn't want to spend the $$$$ either


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ya i feel ya on that its alkot of money welp theere oes my msd box for the muzzy pro


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That is the very thing that will keep me from going to a FI Brute . It seems like the 08's are more common ,might be because the rest haven't been out there long enough . I will just stick to the old fashoned carb. Love the response of FI but my pockets ain't deep enough lol


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ya your telling me lol in this far cant stop now


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

got new fuel pump put in yesterday and bike is running like a dream thanx everyone for all the help


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

:woot: i called it with post numba f0!


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

lol please next time u call it make it a cheap part lol i eneded up getting pump for $478


----------

